# 1967 Lemans 4 piston brake caliper question



## roycejb (Nov 28, 2015)

I recently found a 67 Lemans sprint for my brother to buy. The front 4 piston brake calipers need sleeved. I saw online that Ecklers has new ones that fit the Firebird. Are the lemans and Firebird's brake calipers the same?
Here's their link:
Firebird Four-Piston Disc Brake Caliper Assembly, Right, 1967-1968 - Eckler's Firebird Parts

Thanks.
Roycejb


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. :cheers
According to my NAPA PROLINK site, they are the same.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

You need to do the phs stuff, get the build info because if that's an original sprint car optioned with disk brakes then your car is pretty rare, a lot more rare then most gtos and cloned gtos that's for sure!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What dan said! Pretty special car, for sure.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

the pin spacing on the 4 piston early Bird calipers is the same for the 4 piston '67-68 A body caliper, but there is something different aboutthe original Firebird piece. It may be the angle of the casting where the boss is for the hose to attach, that's how it was for the '69 single piston calipers. Interestingly, the original Bird 4 piston calipers have larger diam caliper bores than ones used on Novas and early Camaro's. Desiring to have the original calipers rebuilt/resleeved, check with White Post in Virginia.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Pinion Head,
Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

As usual _Pinion Head_ offers excellent advice. White Post has been around longer than I have doing restoration work (since 1940). When I was in AACA, White Post was the ultimate resto shop to do your antique/classic.

Here's their brake site:

Brake Sleeving & Rebuilding Services ? White Post Restorations


----------

